# Power auger tool? In clay?



## DatacomGuy (Oct 8, 2016)

Need to dig a bunch of holes.. Will one of those one man auger tools do the job in hard clay? What has your experience been?


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 9, 2016)

Not fast. And hard going.

Don't try to rush it or strong arm it. Then it will bite you.

Patience and let the tool do the work.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 9, 2016)

What's a "bunch"? How big? how deep? Might find it more expedient and back-saving to hire a guy with a tractor/auger.
One man powered postholers can put a whuppin on you fast and sometimes permanent.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> What's a "bunch"? How big? how deep? Might find it more expedient and back-saving to hire a guy with a tractor/auger.
> One man powered postholers can put a whuppin on you fast and sometimes permanent.






^^^^^^^^^ This !!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 9, 2016)

I've rented a two man and it was tough enough. Don't think I'd ever try a one man. Some of the holes I'd have to start digging and use water. 

Good luck.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2016)

As dry as it is think about trying to drill a hole in a brick and a thick one at that.   I'd wait or hire it done.


----------



## GA native (Oct 9, 2016)

Those one man augers will lay down a whippin, especially when you hit a root, or a corner of a big rock. Best to have some post hole diggers and a spud bar handy.

Just don't force it. And you'll be alright. When the auger grabs onto a root or rock, pull it out, and bust up the obstruction with your spud bar.


----------



## WayneB (Oct 9, 2016)

there are two types of one man augers, one with handles and a 2 stroke powerhead all compact like, and another that has a 4 stroke engine on a base, a cable with a handle and gearbox at the end.
The style with a base is better for true one man operation, as there is a square shaft connecting the power base to the gear head and auger providing some stability.
Either type can throw you a whoopin.

If you have more than say 10 holes to dig, I'd go for a tractor/skid steer/ mini excavator mounted one. At least then you could get a different attachment, and maybe get more bang for the buck out of it.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Oct 9, 2016)

Seriously.  A couple sets of these and a couple of friends.
Your arms and back will be sore, but you won't break any bones.


----------



## skiff23 (Oct 9, 2016)

If you have several  holes to dig  rent skid steer with auger bit with the size auger you need. I used one last week to dig 12 holes. I have a tractor and auger that would not scratch the ground. With a skidsteer you have down pressure. One day rental runs about $ 350 so have other things lined up to knock out the same day because the augering will not take long at all. maybe one hour for 10 holes 3 ' deep .ANd yes it is worth every penny !


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 9, 2016)

After living in kennesaw, I learned that a electric jack hammer and a standard post hole digger was best for the hard clay. Couple of probes with the jack hammer and then dig it out with the post hole digger.


----------



## RGRJN (Oct 9, 2016)

Have had pretty good luck with one of these.....and didn't hurt myself......too bad.

https://www.amazon.com/Seymour-2130...&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=hand+post+hole+auger


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 9, 2016)

I can testify like the others that the one man augers will put a whipping on you fast.  Even if the ground is not hard and dry.  I did 25 fence posts in my yard some 10 years ago.  I had to do 5 or 6 at a time, then go lie down at least 30 minutes to recover enough for a few more holes.


----------



## au7126 (Oct 9, 2016)

Had experience in west Texas some years ago and found a couple years ago local rental would not rent to me. Said all had come back with failed hole dig. Found another and would start hole and then fill with water and go to next. after 5 or 6 come back to first and repeat. It gets easier as the hole gets deeper and holds more water.


----------



## CHANDLECTRIC (Oct 9, 2016)

The guy that mentioned the hyd. auger on skid steer or tractor with down pressure is the only way to go!   Any other method will hurt your feelings !


----------



## DatacomGuy (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks guys. Great input - i'll skip the auger for sure..  I'll keep with the spud and scissor digger.

Need to get a backhoe.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 10, 2016)

It will do the job though and a lot faster than manual diggers.  Just be aware that you will expend about the same physical energy per hole man-handling it to hold it straight and pulling it back out of the hole etc.  When it starts digging you have to wrangle it pretty hard to keep the power unit from twisting.  But the good part is the whole thing is all over a lot faster than with a post hole digger.

They also have a two-man version that might be easier to control.  Do it little by little using water soaks if the dirt is too hard.


----------



## watermedic (Oct 10, 2016)

I did 35 holes in my yard in an afternoon. Not hard clay mind you, lots of tree roots though. They aren't as bad as some make it out to be.


----------



## Southern Cyote (Oct 11, 2016)

I've dug a many of holes with one like this in hard clay with no prodlems. You can rent one in monroe.


----------



## DatacomGuy (Oct 17, 2016)

That thing is awesome.

Got the trees in with help from a few other guys.

Also, set eight posts yesterday as well.. Getting used to it, thanks to dig bars and post hole digger and pick axe.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 17, 2016)

Go rent a "little beaver".  Make sure the auger has a new cutting tooth. And always have a rock bar on hand!


----------



## boatbuilder (Oct 18, 2016)

Do you have any underground utilities?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 18, 2016)

boatbuilder said:


> Do you have any underground utilities?



makes no difference to the law.  You have to call 48 hours ahead and have them mark anything or nothing.

If you don't call, you are liable for any damages.


----------

